# Good Enough?



## Timeskimmer (May 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and am seriously considering getting a cute lil hedgie. I own a $100 20g tank, will that be good for a hedgie? Here is a link showing what tank I have( NOTE this isn't my real tank, I found this picture on the internet): 
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=h ... %26hl%3Den
Thanks all!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No, aquariums aren't good homes for hedgehogs. Even if it's big enough to give the required room, there's still not enough airflow. You might want to check out the cage example thread in the housing section to see some good cage ideas. C&C cages are popular and cheap, considering the size of cage you can get from them.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes, you paid $100 for a 20gal? That is outrageous.

As Lilysmom said, aquariums are not suitable for housing a hedgie. They are very difficult to thoroughly clean and do not have good ventilation for a mammal. Good caging choices can be found in stickies in this forum.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*i dont think tanks are very good for hedgehogs and yes BIG rip of there!*


----------

